# Another variation on "cheap" lathe dro



## Pacer (Sep 21, 2012)

I have had one of the cheap digital calipers mounted on my SB tail stock for several years and recently it finally failed so I set out to replace it. On scouring ebay, I found there was some new (to me) additions to the offerings in these type things - and, at a very attractive price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/310224430119?item=310224430119&ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

I first ordered up a 6" to adapt to the tail stock on the SB and it worked out well. 




I had been toying with adapting a dial indicator to my Sheldon lathes carriage so I thought "why not adapt one of these remote read DROs to my Sheldon carriage?" After some measuring/figuring I decided I could fit in a 12" and ordered one up (Hey, for $40 its about the same price as an indicator!) Now fellas, I didnt take any measurements, they probably wouldnt transfer to any other lathe anyway, but hopefully some pics can plant the idea in your mind and you can come up with your own version. Youll see the Sheldons original micrometer carriage stop in the pic, I used that as a 'model' for the main bed way attaching, and the rest of the fitting were just a matter of back and forth to the scrap box and trying different thing til I got everything attached. I ended up with about nine inches of useable reading. I just loosen the big thumb screw and can slide it to any position on the bed, or can remove the whole thing by removing the bed knob and the knob on the end of the carriage. The little read out screen has a magnetic back, or can be mounted.


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 21, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2012)

Quite a few of us are using those on various machines. I have them on my ZX-25 mill/drill (X,Y,Z), Hercus lathe (X, Y) and Victoria U2 mill (X, Y, Z).

While they may not be the highest quality and can't give an accurate 0.001, I find I can work a lot faster using them. I haven't had one skip and critical parts still get checked with micrometers.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 22, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> Quite a few of us are using those on various machines.


I have fitted those same dro's to my x & y on the mill and on my y (carriage of my lathe).



Hawkeye said:


> While they may not be the highest quality and can't give an accurate 0.001, ......... I haven't had one skip ......



Something I really like about them is even when they auto power off they still remember where they were zeroed, and also record any movements made whilst, "off"

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2012)

The instructions say that a pair of batteries are good for a year - not depending on use. That's because, as Phil alluded, they are always 'On'. Just the display shuts off ... on the smaller models. I keep forgetting that the displays that come with the longer scales don't shut off. I've walked into the shop after a day or two and found the last one I used still on.

I could convert them to external power, but they'd need to be set up every time I powered them on, since they'd go to the same state as out-of-the-box whenever they were powered up.


----------



## Pacer (Sep 22, 2012)

I ordered those 6" and 12" units about 2 weeks apart from the same ebayer and oddly enough the 6" has auto shut off, and the 12" doesnt :nuts:


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that's what I just said, without mentioning specific lengths. :rofl:

The odd time, I've found it inconvenient when the display shut off while I was working. It never happens, though, when you are moving along that axis. Just when you've been working on another axis and come back to reposition the one that just went blank. As mentioned, they are still keeping track of the position even then.


----------

